# Bobby Garland baits



## chaunc

i use a few of these regularly.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Nice video with a good explanation of the different design elements. Mike


----------



## RollingRock

Good video, but now I have to not only get the right color ,now the right tail


----------



## OHeyes

RollingRock said:


> Good video, but now I have to not only get the right color ,now the right tail


Yep, I was thinking the exact same thing! Makes it a bit more complicated. Guess I'll experiment a little to find out what works best for my situations.


----------



## Hammerhead54

Which shape do you prefer chaunc?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I use several different baits but probably use the Slab Slay’R 75% of the time. The black/chartreuse silver is money most times.


----------



## chaunc

Hammerhead54 said:


> Which shape do you prefer chaunc?


I prefer baby Shad’s almost all year but in the fall, I go to the smaller baits such as the itty bitty baby Shad’s, the crappie shooters, and their newest bait just released this year, the itty bit slab hunter. The smaller baits produce better catches for me as the water temps drop. Did real good today with the slab hunters on a 1/32 head.


----------



## Hatchetman

Chaunc....Does Bobby Garland have their own web site, other than facebook? Love their baits....


----------



## Buzzy

They are great. I fished them all summer


----------



## chaunc

Pretty sure they do. But I order mine from fishusa website. Cabelas carries them too.


----------



## chaunc

Got my seasons best at a little over 16 Sunday. Bobby Garland baby shad did it for me. Released this beast after photo.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Them itty bittys work great for gills too! If they are the right sized gills.


----------



## chaunc

Bass knuckles said:


> Them itty bittys work great for gills too! If they are the right sized gills.


I know. I’ve been catching gills with them all fall but we don’t have many that get bigger than 7 inches on my home lake. Those small gills bite the tails off my itty bits.


----------



## Bass knuckles

chaunc said:


> I know. I’ve been catching gills with them all fall but we don’t have many that get bigger than 7 inches on my home lake. Those small gills bite the tails off my itty bits.


I agree, them tails get chewed to pieces by the gills. Maybe they are employed by bg. 😝🤑😝


----------



## OHeyes

What jig head do you use on the itty bittys? 1/64, 1/48.


----------



## Bass knuckles

OHeyes said:


> What jig head do you use on the itty bittys? 1/64, 1/48.


1/32, 1/64


----------



## chaunc

I use 1/32 mainly but I’ve used 1/16 occasionally.


----------



## chaunc

Went out last Wednesday and the lake is dropping, water temps have fallen to just below forty, and the wind was blowing twelve to fifteen mph. I fished a few spots almost out of the wind and caught ten crappies, four perch, four small bass, white and largemouth. Only kept four big crappies for a quick fishfry. Used a bunch of baits size and colors. White chartreuse produced the bigger fish. Twelve foot was the best depth with brush. Lake is down six feet so my shallower spots didn’t produce anything. With these temps above normal for the next week I’m hesitating to put my boat away. May head out for a while Sunday. I’ll report if I do.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

chaunc said:


> View attachment 478592
> Got my seasons best at a little over 16 Sunday. Bobby Garland baby shad did it for me. Released this beast after photo.



That is a real pretty fish. Nice catch and thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaunc

Sorry for the late report. Got out Sunday as planned. Cold and windy again. Hit a few spots out of the wind and put 17 crappies in the box. Only took 9 of them home. All caught in 17 ft, right on the bottom. Hang glided purple baby shads. It was cold out there so I didn’t stay long. Enjoyable day tho. I’m checking out the forecast for this weekend. Looks promising. Not putting the boat away yet.


----------

